# Zebra Danios?



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

My friend gave me her old 10 gallon tank, which included a zebra danio and some other betta-compatible, peaceful fish. However, once I introduced my halfmoon betta his fins started getting torn. I think it might have been the zebra danio since I've read that they can be fin nippers. 

Would getting two more zebra danios keep them from bothering my betta? I've read that they nip fins because they are bored, so I'm hoping they might stay to themselves if they could school?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

You should probably rehome the zebra danio anyways, they should have at least 24" of swimming space (side to side) and are usually too active for bettas. They should also be in a school, which for them not to feel threaten but safe is like 8, 6 can still have problems. You said their were other fish in the tank, which to have all the fish with their needs you probably need a 20 gallon tank.

What are all the fish in the tank?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Zebra danios definitely need more space, and a school. Mine have a school/shoal of 7 currently, and don't bother the bettas mostly at all.


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

For some background info: this tank housed danios for 3+ years while my friend had it, and it still had one left when she gave it to me. It also had a neon tetra, Siamese algae eater, and a bamboo shrimp. The danio seemed bored and lonely and kept bothering the tetra, so I decided to get two more danios to school with. I also got two more tetras since they do best in schools of 3 or more. 

Now the tank has 8 fish and a shrimp. But other than the betta they're all are close to 1" and seem to be getting along very well. The tank is cycled with three live plants, a baffled Fluval Power Filter, three "caves," and plenty of hiding spots. 

Is this an alright setup? I just put the new fish in today, but will do a water test soon. I'll also get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Danios in general a NOT the greatest for bettas due to their speed & pesky little nipping personalities. Even in larger groups of 7 or more they're pretty annoying to most fish. 

I have to get me a _Siamese_ Flying Fox as well if I come across one. I think they're a better option than a few otos or bristlenose pleco. 

I don't think that combination will work for more than a week before you'll start to notice problems like your betta getting his fins shredded.


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Are Danios preferable over Tetras in most opinions?


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

MSG said:


> Danios in general a NOT the greatest for bettas due to their speed & pesky little nipping personalities. Even in larger groups of 7 or more they're pretty annoying to most fish.
> 
> I have to get me a _Siamese_ Flying Fox as well if I come across one. I think they're a better option than a few otos or bristlenose pleco.
> 
> I don't think that combination will work for more than a week before you'll start to notice problems like your betta getting his fins shredded.


Thanks for the advice, I'm also a little worried but so far he hasn't gotten any tears. The other fish have been staying to themselves and I haven't seen them chase him at all. I'm getting a new tank for him next week though, just in case. I wish I could keep him in the 10 gallon since I spent probably $40 getting it ready for him, but I'll move him if I see even one new tear. 

Other than the the betta, my Siamese flying fox is my other favorite.  My betta is completely uninterested in him, they'll just swim right by each other. Plus, they're super cute and fun to watch.


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

Unity said:


> Are Danios preferable over Tetras in most opinions?


I'm not very experienced, but I have both zebra danios and neon tetras in my tank and the the tetras are far better in my opinion. The zebra danios are very active and aggressive, while my tetras are peaceful and would never bother a betta.


----------

